# Itayo



## AskLang

_*Itinayo *niya ang kanyang cellphone sa mesa niya._

_To mean that someone actually put their cellphone in a standing position, could I write:_

She *put *her cellphone *up *on her desk. 
She *stood *her cellphone *up *on her desk.

Salamat pong muli.


----------



## niernier

The English forum can give you better suggestions I suppose, but I would try to say that in English as:

*He/She placed her cellphone vertically above his/her desk.*

which is roughly equivalent to:

*Ipinatong niya ng patayo ang kanyang cellphone sa mesa niya.*


----------



## biankita

AskLang said:


> _*Itinayo *niya ang kanyang cellphone sa mesa niya._



It can also mean...

"She/He made her cellphone stand upright on her/his desk."

'made' is the verb i used in place of 'placed' or 'positioned' because using both made the sentence sound awkward.

This is if you are indicating that the part of the phone that's set on the desk is the bottom and not the back part.


----------

